# Mint menu to MATE/Xfce4



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2013)

I recently changed to the MATE desktop environment. Searching on forums, I found on Linux World that it is possible to install the menu of Linux Mint on the MATE and Xfce4 desktop environments as panel-plugin. I give it a quick try and I show that it is possible, it's just that the program searches for Python in /usr/lib and of course it's not there because on FreeBSD it's in /usr/local/lib. The source of the package is here: http://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=3354.0 (the Manjaro Linux forum). If anyone can work on this, that would be very nice.


----------



## sossego (Dec 12, 2013)

Untar the package.
Use nvi/vi, SciTE, or other to edit the proper paths.
Set the compiler and preprocessor compiler to the Clang values.

Since I have been rebuilding traverso-daw for FreeBSD, there have been a few things to note:

Simple application of a patch to the source file will not work. One needs to create a port that builds natively on FreeBSD.
Clang will show errors, this is a reason for #1.
GCC patchiness will not cover it any more. Clean code is needed.


----------



## fonz (Dec 12, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> GCC patchiness will not cover it any more. Clean code is needed.


Hang on, wouldn't a requirement of clean code break pretty much the whole universe as it exists now?   

_Off-topic, but I just couldn't help myself  §e_


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know programming  I don't know what to change over there  There are a lot of files.


----------



## sossego (Dec 13, 2013)

I. Configuration.

Edit the configure script - or its equivalent - to have the Clang paths in place of GCC.
Run the configure script with --help|less - or the equivalent - being sure to note all options.
Any option that can be used on FreeBSD, add that to the configure path.
Use --without - or no- - for those that cannot.

List the options above that you see and then rerun configure alone with the values needed from the output text.
The above will give you what flags must be added to the configure arguments in the Makefile.
Run configure again with the optimized options.
Whatever paths cannot be found, add them to the configure script, being sure to override the old paths.
Rerun the optimized options until there are no errors.

II. Building.

You will need two copies of the source.
The first to build the simple configuration.
The second to build the optimized configuration.

In each instance do the following:
Note the path and add it. 
Whatever is in the simple build must be added to both instances.

When the problem states a solution, use it.
I forgot to add the following prior to A.
All output must be in the `make/gmake >& build.txt`.
Do not add any -i or -k flag.

III. Correcting the build.

Only create a patch for problems that cannot be solved any other way.
This is when and where you must create the Makefile and patches.
You will now run make and the simple configuration.
Do not run or try the optimized until the simple is solved first.
Rerun make with the optimized options.

You must repackage each instance.
You must note the SHA sum.
You must upload to an area such as Googlecode or Sourceforge, noting the path.
Edit each Makefile instance to include the needed distinfo.


Made an error. A big error. Sorry, mate.


----------



## sossego (Dec 13, 2013)

You must then ask on the mailing lists for any solution not readily found through the normal search through the Internet. Any option that cannot be changed through simple editing must be added as a patch.

By the way, @fonz, I liked the joke.


----------



## sossego (Dec 13, 2013)

@fonz, please note that whenever I am using the UCBrowser on my phone to post to the forums, there is no right bracket such as "]" for reasons that I do not know. If I am not using tags recently it is because of the reason listed above. I cannot use a [tag] when I am only able to post [tag. Okay? If {tag} or (tag) or <tag> can be used in place of [tag], then let me know.

Back to the topic at hand. Capitalization by me for the user's username at the beginning of a sentence. @sk8harddiefast, I may be able to help you some. You will need to create a project on Souceforge or Googlecode. There also exists the ports mailing list for helping you. I will download from the link here. You need to work on what you can. This isn't exactly programming; it's fixing up a few errors and flaws here and there.


----------



## sossego (Dec 14, 2013)

Second reply:

It is not that difficult since it has the usr/bin, usr/lib and usr/share when the package is opened. You will need to change to /usr/local/$PATH/ when editing. The mintmenu and mintMenu can be edited to remove any Linux references. 

@sk8harddiefast, go look at the package.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> @fonz, please note that whenever I am using the UCBrowser on my phone to post to the forums, there is no right bracket such as "]" for reasons that I do not know.



As far as I can see, your phone's keyboard determines the available keys. UCBrowser does not affect my phone's keyboard, so it (still) has a [ and a ]. Moreover, if you switch to the full editor in UCBrowser, all tags are available using buttons.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2013)

The UCBrowser, with clear [ and ] buttons on the phone's keyboard.



The UCBrowser, full editor, with clickable tag buttons.


----------



## sossego (Dec 15, 2013)

Test. Okay, apologies. I need to enter the full editor and full browser editor and vice-versa for each tag. Thanks much.

Okay. Back to @sk8harddiefast's topic. Have you edited any of the files as of yet?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi. I made a clean install of FreeBSD and fixing issues on my NAS (damaged ethernet). Well Is written in python. I read all the code to see if I can make it work.


----------

